# What wine works with crawfish etouffee?



## gtull1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tough question: What wine would you serve with crawfish etouffee? If you are not familiar with the dish, follow my sig links.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Possibly a Gewürztraminer, maybe a Viognier.


----------



## boostedrex (Feb 27, 2008)

Both good choices. Also think about an Off-dry Riesling as I think that would work beautifully. If you don't care for the sweeter whites, you could try a Sauvingon Blanc or white blend like Conundrum. That is an actual offering from a winery in Napa, but I have to apologize because the name of the winery is escaping me right now.

Zach


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Say what you will about my choices but I prefer a good Bordeaux or Cab and maybe even a very good beer. Maybe in the ale or stout realm.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Nouveau. Mos' def.

BDL


----------



## -cp (Aug 22, 2007)

Without question, a Viogner...

Something such as the one from Maryhill Winery in WA:

IZO WINE - Maryhill Viognier 2006

http://www.maryhillwinery.com


----------



## chefjune (May 11, 2001)

That would be _Caymus_ Conundrum, and that would definitely be a tasty combination for Crawfish Etouffee. Now you're making me hungry, and I just had lunch! :lips:


----------



## boostedrex (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks ChefJune. Caymus, that's the one I couldn't remember. If you like Conundrum, you should try Symphony from Michael David winery in Lodi, CA. There's also an offering from Van der Heyden Winery in Napa. It's just a white table wine and is simply incredible! It might be the overall best tasting white blend I've ever had and it would also work beautifully with Etouffee.

Zach


----------



## chefjune (May 11, 2001)

well., while we're recommending tasty wines for Etouffee, I'd like to put in a plug for *Vision Cellars'* White Table Wine. It's a blend of Sauvignon Blanc and Pinot Gris, so there's no official name for it other than WTW... but WOW! is it terrific! :bounce:


----------

